# [RISOLTO]File video nn si vedono

## Alucard13

Fino ad un po di tempo fa tutto bene ma ad un certo punto tutti i file video nn si vedono +  cioè si vedono ma tutto blu si sente solo l'audio!!

è un problema di codec??

come posso fare a rimediare??

ps: io ho scaricato mplayer e vlc(che nn parte e nn so xke: lo carica ma dopo nn parte niente:x)!!

----------

## Onip

pare un problema di codec. prova a postare un

```
emerge -pv mplayer win32codecs
```

----------

## Alucard13

```
Tux / # emerge -pv mplayer win32codecs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7 [1.0_pre6-r4] -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 6,707 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050412 [20050216] +quicktime -real 12,659 kB
```

Ma prima si vedevano poi ad un tratto tutto blu!!! come mai?? si possono essere incasinati??

----------

## Onip

fra le USE di mplayer hai -win32codecs -live -real -xvid -divx4linux

e tra quelle di win32codecs hai -real . Hai praticamente eliminato il supporto ai codec che coprono il 99% del video...

Per una descrizione delle USE ti invito a cercare nella sezione della documentazione del sito di gentoo . Riguardo al fatto che prima tutto funzionava non so che dirti, evidentemente hai cambiato le impostazioni delle USE (anche inavvertitamente) e poi hai ricompilato\aggiornato mplayer, oppure queste impostazioni sono cambiate nei default del tuo profilo. Quindi ti consiglio di controllare (ed eventualmente correggere) i seguenti file, aggiungendo le USE che ti ho evidenziato sopra, ma senza il - davanti

```
/etc/make.conf

/etc/portage/package.use
```

Byez

----------

## Alucard13

scusa ma io /etc/portage/package.use nn ce l'ho!!

Poi quelle flag che mi hai elencato basta che le metto in make.conf??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Si mettile pure in make.conf

----------

## randomaze

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> scusa ma io /etc/portage/package.use nn ce l'ho!!

 

La creazione dei file /etc/portage/package.* solitamente é a carico dell'utente  :Wink: 

----------

## Alucard13

ah si??!! e su quali basi lo creo?? cioè che c scrivo??

----------

## Josuke

lo crei una volta che ti serve, c'è un mucchio di documentazione su questi magici file, consiglio di leggerla perchè un utente gentoo non ne può fare a meno

----------

## randomaze

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> ah si??!! e su quali basi lo creo?? cioè che c scrivo??

 

Se non ricordo male (non ho gentoo sottomano al momento) "man portage" dovrebbe contenere varie informazioni.

In ogni caso c'é un ottima sezione manuale in italiano  :Wink: 

----------

## Alucard13

ho fatto tutto quello che mi avete detto anzi o scaricato anche a mano win32codecs:

```

emerge win32codecs
```

flag use :

```
USE="X -gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr oss win32codecs live real xvid divx4linux "
```

e ho riscaricato mplayer che mi ha scaricato realplayer che quando apro un file avi mi dice che manca il supporto avi e la sessa x gli mpg!!

e continuo a vedere tutto blu con mplayer e con realplayer nn apre niente !!

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
#emerge -DuN mplayer
```

(man emerge ti spiega cosa vuol dire)

----------

## Alucard13

Nn posso farlo ho un pacchetto bloccato:

```
emerge --pretend -DuN mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3 (is blocking x11-libs/motif-config-0.9)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4.20050319 [5.4-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20050602 [20050324]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.0 [1.875d]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r2 [1.3.11-r4]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 [3.3.5.20050130-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10 [2.1.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.11 [8.4.9]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7g [0.9.7e-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.11 [8.4.9]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.1-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.1 [3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6 [1.9.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18.1-r1 [0.17.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.11.1-r2 [4.0.7-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.11.1-r2 [3.17]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12q-r1 [2.12i-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.3-r1 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-204 [200-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1 [1.13-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r7 [2.2.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r9 [7.07.1-r8]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-3.00-r10

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r7 [3.3.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.6.5 [2.6.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2_pre7-r1 [3.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.2 [3.4.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.3-r1 [4.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1 [0.33]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r2 [0.7.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10-r2 [1.2.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r3 [1.2.10-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.2 [1.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.20-r2 [2.6.19]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.8 [2.6.7]

```

cosa faccio??

----------

## Onip

prova senza la D

```
#emerge -uN mplayer
```

per il problema del blocco non saprei, prova con una ricerca, comunque da quello che hai postato non ci sono pacchetti interessati al problema video interessati nella ricompilazione.

Comunque io li ho emersi con questi set di USE

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts +avi -bidi +cdparanoia -debug -dga -directfb +divx4linux -doc -dts -dv +dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack +joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc +live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl +sse +sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 7,144 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime +real 12,580 kB

```

----------

## Truzzone

@Alucard13: Prova a lanciare mplayer da console e posta quello che vedi da console:

```
mplayer nomefilmato.estensione
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Alucard13

risulatato :

```
MPlayer 1.0pre7-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Northwood (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni:

Warning unknown option cache_min at line 144

Warning unknown option cache_prefill at line 147

85 audio & 196 video codecs

In riproduzione Motel Connection - Two.avi

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    Rilevato formato file ASF!

VIDEO:  [WMV2]  352x288  24bpp  1000.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.0 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 8003->176400)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm:ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [dshow] DirectShow video codecs

Creating new registry

Decoder supports the following YUV formats: YUY2 IYUV UYVY YV12 YVYU I420 YVU9

Decoder is capable of YUV output (flags 0x7f)

VDec: configurazione richiesta dal vo - 352 x 288 (csp preferito: Packed YUY2)

[PP] Utilizzo il postprocessing del codec, max q = 4

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect non definito - nessuna scalatura.

VO: [xv] 352x288 => 352x288 Planar YV12

Selected video codec: [wmv8] vfm:dshow (Windows Media Video 8)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy

[AO ARTS] Connected to sound server.

[AO ARTS] Stream opened.

[AO ARTS] buffer size: 20480

[AO ARTS] buffer size: 2048

AO: [arts] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

Inizio la riproduzione...

```

----------

## Truzzone

Ri-posta un:

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Alucard13

```
Tux ~ # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb +divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc +live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png +real -rtc -samba +sdl -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Truzzone

Inanzitutto tra le use generale (/etc/make.conf) dovresti aggiungere mmx sse sse2 in modo da sfruttare le estensioni che supporta il tuo processore, perchè non usarle se disponibili?  :Wink: 

Per vedere il video prova:

```
mplayer -vo x11 nomevideo.estensione

oppure

mplayer -vo xv nomevideo.estensione
```

Che scheda video hai?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Alucard13

Il discorso nn è che nn mi si vedono solo con mplayer ma purtroppo nn mi si vedono anche con realplayer e mi dice anche che manca il componente avi se apro un file  .avi e il componente mpg se apro un file .mpg

cmq la mia scheda video è una GEFORCE 4 MX 440!!

----------

## Truzzone

Puoi postare l'errore che vedi, quando ti dice che manca il componente avi o mpg?

Allora il video da te riprodotto è in formato wmv quindi dipendente dal pacchetto win32codecs mentre l'audio dipende da FFMpeg integrato in mplayer.

Può essere il video che viene decodificato male poichè vengono utilizzate le dll compilate di windows.

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

## Alucard13

l'errore nn è altro che:

```
impossibile visualizzare il file, manca il componente: avi 
```

poi il video da  me riprodotto è .avi e win32codecs ce l'ho ho fatto:

```
emerge win32codecs
```

----------

## Truzzone

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> l'errore nn è altro che:
> 
> ```
> impossibile visualizzare il file, manca il componente: avi 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma scusa, da mplayer?  :Question: 

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi il video da  me riprodotto è .avi e win32codecs ce l'ho ho fatto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Avi è il contenitore, in realtà è wmv il video e divx audio v2 l'audio.  :Wink: 

Appunto win32codecs lo hai già emerso e anche mplayer ha le flag USE corrette.

A questo punto non resta che provare a ri-encodare il video con mencoder per esempio così:

```
mencoder -o videorifatto.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1200:vhq:vqmin=2:vqmax=31:vpass=1 -sws 2 nomevideo.estensione
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Alucard13

RISOLTO!!!!

ca**o bastava soltanto riavviare!! :Embarassed: 

cmq grazie di tutto mi avete comunque chiarito tanti dubbi!!!

----------

## bandreabis

Utile, grazie!

Ma io tra le use flag di mplayer non ho divx4linux anche se l'ho impostato in make.conf   :Sad: 

Io uso xmms, ma è solo un interfaccia, mplayer è quello che conta, giusto?

Andrea

EDIT:

divx4linux mi sa che non c'è più, non la trovo nemmeno in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

Tanto vale ricompilare senza quella use ma con solo le altre.

Andrea

----------

## CarloJekko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Utile, grazie!
> 
> Ma io tra le use flag di mplayer non ho divx4linux anche se l'ho impostato in make.conf  
> 
> Andrea

 

bo anche io...

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate se mi quoto, ma Carlo è nella seconda pagina, magari qualcuno non vede il mio EDIT.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Utile, grazie!
> 
> Ma io tra le use flag di mplayer non ho divx4linux anche se l'ho impostato in make.conf  
> 
> Io uso xmms, ma è solo un interfaccia, mplayer è quello che conta, giusto?
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco. Ho ricompilato con le altre use attive e ora il filmato che non vedevo funziona.

Grassie

Andrea

----------

## Truzzone

divx4linux è deprecato   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

